# blueberry skunk



## wassup (Mar 18, 2008)

this is my second year grow  . i´m tryin blueberry (fem seeds) :hubba: . anybody got any tips on this one ? i want to try and get one good plant and take clones from this to plant in the garden. any help on this would be great .

                 thanks.


----------



## Cole (Mar 18, 2008)

next time you buy seeds dont get them feminized. But i hope you have a good grow ( I love BB)


----------



## wassup (Mar 18, 2008)

why not fem seeds ? are they not as good or not garenteed ?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 18, 2008)

From what I hear wassup they will go hermie on you if you are not careful.


----------



## godtea (Mar 19, 2008)

Lesson learned about fem seeds
plant a few seeds (say 5 or half your stash ,which ever is less)
 clone all of them (at least 2 from each plant)labeling mothers and clones 
when the clones take put the originals under 12 12 
Wait
 When you harvest you will know the phenotype of your clones ,which one you like the most is your new Queen of the hive.
 That is a nutshell instruction from my experience


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 19, 2008)

> why not fem seeds ? are they not as good or not garenteed ?


I have seen many successful grows with fem seeds. I actually bought a pack to give them a run. So far, so good. The fem plant is my jewel at the moment. I've heard that they have tendencies to hermie but i've also heard that if the fems are made correctly, using good genes that they won't hermie. Let's hope the latter is correct.


----------



## wassup (Mar 21, 2008)

i germed one seed midweek - she´s one day old today, she popped through late last night. i´m gona keep her underlight´s for next month or so. then i´m thinkin of takin some clones, i´ll put them out mid june.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546


this might be helpfull


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I have seen many successful grows with fem seeds. I actually bought a pack to give them a run. So far, so good. The fem plant is my jewel at the moment. I've heard that they have tendencies to hermie but i've also heard that if the fems are made correctly, using good genes that they won't hermie. Let's hope the latter is correct.


  Of course there are many successfull femminised seed grows. THAT isn't the point. You can/will most definately get a portion of females from 'normally" bred seeds, pick the best as a "Donor" plant and clone "all females all of the time". Without the rediculous price tag AND without promoting hermie genetics into gene pool.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Of course there are many successfull femminised seed grows. THAT isn't the point. You can/will most definately get a portion of females from 'normally" bred seeds, pick the best as a "Donor" plant and clone "all females all of the time". Without the rediculous price tag AND without promoting hermie genetics into gene pool.


Thats what i'm saying. I'm not sure if hermies are in the genetics. The ridiculous price tag was only 25 bucks for 3 beans. I've paid $100 for reg seeds. I used to be skeptical too but you _CANNOT_ knock something unless you've tried them. So...after I give fems a few runs i'll let you know if they are succeptible to hermie. As of now, i'm extremely happy with the fem. It's flowering well and most importantly...no balls.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I used to be skeptical too but you _CANNOT_ knock something unless you've tried them. .


  I just DID... :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

What fem strain you trying Hick?


----------



## wassup (Mar 27, 2008)

well she´s 1 week old today and lookin good  . big leafs and fat stem  . get my bigbud seeds 2morrow. i´ll germ a few of them and grow next to my blueberry. if i get a male blue i might keep him and TRY and pollenate a blueberry lady clone ! i´ve taken some pic´s but i´ll wait till i´ve got a few more then post. wot do you think to bl + bb ? has it been done before ?
if you don´t try you wont learn............


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good cross.


----------



## wassup (Mar 28, 2008)

here´s hopin bomb.................


----------



## wassup (Apr 7, 2008)

this is a test to see if pic´s load !!!!!!!!!!!!!111
hey there she is..................1 week old then 2 weeks...........i´ll try some more.


----------



## wassup (Apr 7, 2008)

got the hang of foto´s now........................here are some more pic´s 2 weeks old. she´s in my wardrobe until she´s big enough for clones for planting outdoors.


----------



## slimshady (Apr 9, 2008)

hey wassup just passed by to read the thread, quick question/suggestion have you thought of any LST? Check out my thread with pics after 2months I had a few questions myself but I trained them and they are nice and bushy, with nice leaves all around. After your pics I notice maybe its not getting too much light on the lower stem? I can be wrong though. 
Slim


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 9, 2008)

Im wondering if you take a fem plant and cross it with a male from another strain what kinda plants will you get from the seeds.


----------



## wassup (Apr 9, 2008)

hey slim - i moved my lights up out the way when i took foto´s. i´m havin two above and one by the side and my heat lamp above these. im trying to keep this one indoors to take clones to plant outside. as for the cross im just tryin to see wot i get. thank´s for input.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Im wondering if you take a fem plant and cross it with a male from another strain what kinda plants will you get from the seeds.


I'm assuming regular and hermie seed but i'm not positive. I started a thread with a poll on another site about using fems for breeding. Most people thought it would be okay to use fems...a few didn't. I'm going to give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 9, 2008)

wassup said:
			
		

> got the hang of foto´s now........................here are some more pic´s 2 weeks old. she´s in my wardrobe until she´s big enough for clones for planting outdoors.



Nice to see your photos of the BlueBerrys.  Very nice.  
I had a few given to me that are BlueBerry X Train Wreck.  They didn't do well indoors at all on the first grow...  too tall and they stretched out with very few and very small flowers.  I have a couple under HIDs that are in their second week and are too tall and stretchy already...  And they keep growing straight UP! :holysheep:In fact I just  moved them off the tray with the BubbleGums and just put them on the floor this morning, so they weren't taller than the lights.  I feel like Jack(or Jill in this case) And the Bean Stock!   and I sprayed their mold.  I have mold on them and the auto-flower 'Black' strain only.  
So...  I am starting a fence today for privacy, with some good southern exposure and will stick them out with the other group of ten I have.  I am hoping they will do well outside.  I bet they'll be ten feet tall!
So far in my experience I wouldn't recommend BlueBerrys for inside. 
Has anyone else had any luck indoors with BlueBerry???  :confused2:  Does anyone have any ideas as to why the shoot up so tall...  they have the same light, which is very good 1000 watt. 
Wassup, I'll be watching the progression of your outdoor BlueBerrys.  I'll post some photos also.  I have a feeling they belong outside!   Good luck to you.  :farm:


----------



## wassup (Apr 14, 2008)

i dropped the light´s on my blueberry last night - when movin them higher from the plant. then bang the light came down.thought that i had killed her luckily only broke 1 big fan leaf off and a new 1 at the top only about 1 inch long. checked this mornin she seems fine. she´s 3 weeks old and about 20 inches tall and lookin good. i´l post sum pic´s later.


----------



## wassup (Apr 22, 2008)

hey people wassup - take a look at my blueberry leaves. there are startin to dryout a bit. i gave them light nutes last week  - still under 24 hr lights. then i noticed the leafs start to turn downwards, then start dryin out. i gave them a good soakin yesturday. have i over nuted them ? or underwatered them ? plus i´ve uped the heat to around 83 - was around 72 - 75.


----------

